# Help With Quarter Horse Pedigree- Research



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

those are old foundation cowhorse bloodlines.what are some of the names to the left of those?


----------



## Kamiller1991 (May 15, 2012)

Bye Bye Blue Isis Quarter Horse The Sire
Pure Diamond Chance Quarter Horse The Dam

On both sides they have some foundation- Leo, Poco Bueno, King, Doc Bar. But they're pretty far back and I am not sure how far back you can "count" the breeding towards potential. Does anyone see anything as far as what this colt may have potential for?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Honestly, those names are so far back in the pedigree that they would have absolutely no bearing on what your horse is today. Really, to see potential, you need to look at parents and grandparents. Did his sire and dam do anything beyond producing foals? What about his grandparents, did they perform in any discipline?

Also, if you were to post pictures of your foal, there are some conformational markers that tend to indicate an inclination to a specific type of discipline. A trained eye can usually tell the difference between a pleasure bred horse and a performance bred horse and a halter bred horse just from looking at them.


----------



## Kamiller1991 (May 15, 2012)

I only have one picture of the foal, and he's still very new, only a couple weeks old and the picture isnt good as far as comformation goes. I am buying the foal cross country, the gentleman lives in Iowa and I live in Maine, I've seen foals he's produced before and I liked most of them, and this was a colt that I fell in love with in the picture.


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

He has some running blood back there with Lady Bugs Moon and Top Moon, Go Man Go and Jet Deck. But once again its back aways. I guess it depends on your plans for him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

